# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Μπάτζι ή κοκατίλ... αλλά θα δούμε

## aslan

καλησπερα....μολις γραφτηκα στο φορουμ....ας συστηθω με λενε γιαννη και ειμαι 12 χρονων...οπως λεει ο τιτλος θελω η 1-2 μπατζι ή 1 κοκατιλ...το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελει η μαμα μου γιατι τα λυπαται στο κλουβι...της λεω οτι θα τα εκπαιδευσω ν ατα βγαζω εξω αλλα δεν ακουει...θελω να μου στειλετε πολλες πληροφοριες για τα δυο ειδη και να μου πειτε κατι με επειχειρηματα μηπως την πεισω γιατι θελω να μπω στον ομορφο κοσμο σας
ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Καλώς ήρθες Γιάννη ! 
Εύχομαι μια ευχάριστη και ενεργή συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ μας ! 
Ο* *Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.comκαι ο χάρτης της παρέας μας**θα σε βοηθήσει να εξερευνήσεις και να προσαρμοστείς στο περιβάλλον του φόρουμ μας έτσι ώστε να μπορείς εύκολα να μαθαίνεις και να ενημερώνεσαι για κάθε θέμα των φτερωτών σου συντρόφων ή άλλων ειδών που σε ενδιαφέρει.
Εδώ είναι μερικά άρθρα που θα σε βοηθήσουν να μάθεις
πως μπορείς να φροντίζεις είτε τα πανέμορφα cockatiel. 
Για τα budgie θα σου παραθέσει κάποιο μέλος που έχει την κατάλληλη 
πείρα σε αυτά . 
Έχω να σου πω ότι τα cockatiel όπως και κάθε πουλάκι θα χρειαστεί 
χρόνο για εξημέρωση και παιγνίδι . 
Η μαμά σου δεν έχει άδικο για το κλουβί , παρόλα αυτά 
δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς . 
Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να τους προσφέρουμε ένα 
μεγάλο και άνετο κλουβί , καθημερινές πτήσεις 1h minimum
καλή διατροφή και αγάπη , απεριόριστη ! 
Καλή τύχη και καλό διάβασμα !
Γενικότερα , ως Κριτήριο στην επιλογή σου και ένα αρκετά βοηθητικό άρθρο είναι το εξής :

Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!


Cockatiels 

Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
Πτερόροια
Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel*

----------


## aslan

το κλουβι που εχω ειναι περιπου 60*40*40...ευχαριστω για οσα μου ειπες

----------


## CreCkotiels

> το κλουβι που εχω ειναι περιπου 60*40*40...ευχαριστω για οσα μου ειπες


Γιάννη διάβασε όλα τα θέματα που σου παρέθεσα με προσοχή .  :Anim 25: 
Θα δεις ότι κάνει για 1 κοκατιλ το κλουβί αυτό !  :Icon Smile:

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς τον Γιάννη, καλή διαμονή σου εύχομαι!!
 :42: 
Λοιπόν, εγώ είμαι θερμή υποστηρικτής των Budgie!Εμπειρία τεράστια σίγουρα δεν έχω αλλά πιστεύω ότι ξέρω πέντε πράγματα που μπορούν αν σε βγάλουν από το αδιέξοδο!
Τα budgie είναι μικρά ζιζανιάκια με την καλή την έννοια πάντα  :Happy:  Είναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρικα, πρόσχαρα και ευχάριστα πουλάκια! Είναι εύκολα στην εξημέρωση κατά τη γνώμη μου!Επίσης, δεν κάνουν σκουπίδια γύρω γύρω, δεν πετάνε σπόρια κλπ, αυτό πιστεύω είναι πολύ βασικό! Βέβαια είναι κάπως ανεξάρτητα πουλάκια, δηλαδή ούτε θα κάθονται με τις ώρες στην αγκαλιά σου να τα χαϊδέψεις αλλά ούτε και θα εξαφανίζονται!Φασαρία δεν κάνουν σχεδόν καθόλου!Θα μπορείς να το βγαζεις να πετάει όσες ώρες θελεις έξω.. εγώ τη δικιά μου να φανταστείς την έχω έξω σχεδόν όλη την ημέρα και το βράδυ μπαίνει μόνη της στο κλουβάκι και κοιμάται.... να πεις στη μαμα σου ότι το καλό με τους παπαγάλους είναι ότι μπορείς να τους προσεγγίσεις και να τους εξημερώσεις και αυτό έχει ως συνέπεια να μην είναι αναγκασμένοι να βρίσκονται μέσα στο κλουβί! Αυτά είχα να σου πω!Αν θέλει κάποιος να συμπληρώσει κάτι που ξέχασα, μπορεί να το κάνει ευπρόσδεκτα! 
Θα σου παραθέσω και κάποια άρθρα για τα budgie για να μάθεις κάποια βασικά χαρακτηριστικά, να ενημερωθεί περισσότερο γενικά σε όλους τους τομείς!
(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(9) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(11) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(12) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(13) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(14) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(15) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(16) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(18) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(19) Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς των παπαγάλων Budgie!

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## aslan

με βοηθησες παρα πολυ....τωρα ομως αντε να ψησεις την μαμα.....και γω αν παρω για μπατζι σκεφτομαι ή να ζητησω της ξαδερφης μου που το εχουν εντελως παραμελημενος και του δινουν μονο τροφη και νερο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα...οταν πηγαινω σπιτι τους προσπαθω να κανω λιγα πραγματα αλλα που να προλαβεις σε 1 μερα....το κλουβι το μετρησα και ειναι 45*50*80...το ειχα φτιαξει με τον μπαμπα περσι που ειχα ορτυκια αλλα δυστιχως το ενα ψωφισε και αναγκαστηκα να δωσω το αλλο για να βρει παρεα....αυτα ηθελα να σας πω

----------


## aslan

μου ειπε μολις τωρα αν βγαλω 18 στο αλλο τιμηνο....θα προσπαθησω να την πεισω πιο πριν αλλα αν ειναι θα παρω τοτε....σε αυτο εβγαλα 17 6/15 οποτε ισως ειναι ευκολο...και εχω ακουσει απο περσινα παιδια οτι στο δευτερο τριμηνο βαζουν καλυτερα....εγω ομως  και πιο πριν θα προσπαθισω

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αρχισε τα σκονακια!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Αρχισε τα σκονακια!


χαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχα ! :Happy0196:   ά ρε Αλέξανδρε , χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Happy0196: 

Γιάννη καλή προσπάθεια !

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γιαννη σε πειραζω! Εννοειται πως μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και χωρις σκονακια! Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## aslan

ευχαριστω αλλα θα προσπαθησω να την πεισω πιο πριν επειδη θελω παρα πολυ ενα ::

----------


## jk21

χαχαχα τι μου θυμισες βρε Γιαννη  .... μια χρονια ειχα καταφερει το μαθητη με τη χαμηλοτερη επιδοση ,να τον κανω τον πιο συμμετοχικο μαθητη στην ταξη στο δευτερο τετραμηνο με την υποσχεση να του χαρισω τιμπραντακια να ξεκινησει την εκτροφη τοτε ... ηρθαν οι εξετασεις και ο εκβιασμος συνεχιστηκε στην αρχη στα δικα μου μαθηματα και μετα στα υπολοιπα (αναιρουσα συνεχως την υποσχεση ζητωντας περισσοτερα χαχα ) με αποτελεσμα να τα καταφερει να περασει την ταξη και πολλοι να τριβου τα ματια τους !! 

Να προσεχεις τα μαθηματα σου ,γιατι αυτα θα σε βοηθησουν στο μελλον και να εχεις τη ζωη που ονειρευεσαι (δεν στο υποσχομαι ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα ,αλλα αν βελτιωθουν μονο ετσι θα το πετυχεις )  ,θα σε βοηθησουν να μαθαινεις περισσοτερα για τα πουλακια που αγαπας και θα σε κανουν πολιτη με κριτικη σκεψη στην κοινωνια !!!

Καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Να προσεχεις τα μαθηματα σου ,γιατι αυτα θα σε βοηθησουν στο μελλον και να εχεις τη ζωη που ονειρευεσαι (δεν στο υποσχομαι ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα ,αλλα αν βελτιωθουν μονο ετσι θα το πετυχεις )  ,θα σε βοηθησουν να μαθαινεις περισσοτερα για τα πουλακια που αγαπας και θα σε κανουν πολιτη με κριτικη σκεψη στην κοινωνια !!!
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια !


 :Anim 37:  :Anim 37: 

Γιάννη πάντα να την θυμάσαι αυτή τη συμβουλή  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Γιάννη νομίζω είναι πολύ σοβαρό κίνητρο για να βγάλεις πάνω απο 18 δεν νομίζεις;;Πάμε γερά και θα τα καταφέρεις να την ψήσεις τη μαμα σου  :Happy0064:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ξες ο προβοκατορας, δεν εχει νοημα το σχολειο. Ουτε η αλλως ανεργος θα σαι, απολαυσε τουλαχιστον οσο εισαι παιδι! Μουχαχαχαχα!!

----------


## Esmi

> Ξες ο προβοκατορας, δεν εχει νοημα το σχολειο. Ουτε η αλλως ανεργος θα σαι, απολαυσε τουλαχιστον οσο εισαι παιδι! Μουχαχαχαχα!!


Βρε κακε άνθρωπε πάψε πια!χαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## jk21

Ανεργος που θα αγεται και θα φερεται  Αλεξανδρε (αν και ξερω οτι αστειευεσαι )  ....

Ο συνδιασμος γνωσης και  ηθικης ειναι ο μονος δρομος για την μορφωση και ενα καλυτερο κοσμο !

----------


## aslan

τελικα δεν νομιζω να μου παρει με τιποτα οποτε ββ δεν ξερω αν θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## Esmi

Γιατί βρε Γιάννη;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Kάνε υπομονή Γιάννη. Μόλις ξεμυτήσεις από το σπίτι πάρε τα πουλάκια που θες. Δύσκολο αν δε συμφωνούν οι άλλοι να μπορέσεις να πάρεις και να τα ευχαριστηθείς.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> τελικα δεν νομιζω να μου παρει με τιποτα οποτε ββ δεν ξερω αν θα τα ξαναπουμε


ανέβασε την προσφορά στην μαμά σου , πήγαινε τον βαθμό σε 18.6 , αν πάλι δεν συμφωνεί ανέβασε το στο 19 !

----------


## aslan

επειδη εχω και ψαρια και σκυλο...αν ψωφισουν ολα τα ψαρακια καποια στιγμη συντομα ισως μου παρει

----------


## Esmi

Μην τα σκοτώσεις!Χαχαχαχχα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχαχαχαχαχα, Ερασμια κ γω αυτο σκεφτηκα! Αν "ψοφησουν"...Μπορει να τους συμβει καποιο "ατυχημα"....!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μπορεις Γιαννη να τα χαρισεις τα ψαρακια σου καπου. Κι ετσι να πεισεις τη μαμα σου να παρετε πουλακια!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δώσε τα στον σκύλο !  :Rolleye0012:  ::  
Πλάκα κάνω , κάνε λίγη υπομονή και θα περάσει ο καιρός να πάρεις και εσύ το πρώτο σου φτερωτό . 
Παρόλα αυτά δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σταματήσεις να ενδιαφέρεσαι , το φόρουμ έχει αρκετά θέματα προς μελέτη μπορείς να κάτσεις να τα διαβάσεις και να ενημερώνεσαι έτσι ώστε να είσαι πιο προετοιμασμενος !  ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Γιαννη να σου πω ενα μυστικο.Λοιποβ ετσι τα πειρα ολα μου τα ζωα χαμστερ κουνελια καναρινια.Λοιπον πας σε ενα πετ σοπ αγοραζεις οτι θελεις το πας σπιτι και το κρυβεις μολις το ανακαλυψουν τους λες το εχω 5 6 μηνες δεν μπορω να το παω πισω και την γλιτωνεις.Θα σου πω και το αλλο κανενας γονιος δεν αντιστεκεται στην θεληση του παιδιου του.Και αν δεν πετυχουν ολα αυτα κανε μια συμφωνια με τους δικους για τα μαθηματα.Εγω στο δημοτικο ημουν ...... Και μετα στο γυμνασιο απουσιολογος.Μην φευγεις κανε μας παρεα τουλαχιστον.Σκεψου πως σε 6 χρονια θα εισαι ελευθερος να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις και δεν θα εχεις μια μανα πανω απο το κεφαλι σου.
Ολα αυτα στα λεω εκ πειρας ειμαι 14 .
Ευχομαι να παρεις το παπαγαλακι που θες

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τα ψαρακια θα ψοφησουν γρηγορα μην φοβασαι εγω πανω απο μια εβδομαδα δεν τα ειχα

----------


## aslan

κι ομως τα ψαρακια ζουν πολυ...για εκεινα εχω ριξει ωρες διαβασματος και ετσι τα εχω χρονια....

----------


## Esmi

> κι ομως τα ψαρακια ζουν πολυ...για εκεινα εχω ριξει ωρες διαβασματος και ετσι τα εχω χρονια....


Είσαι χομπιστας;

----------


## aslan

λοιπον οπως και να χει την ψησαμε να παρω πτηνο...θα παρω ενα κοτοπουλακι μιας και δεν πετανε...οταν μεγαλωσει θα το δωσω σε εναν φιλο μου (λιγο πιο κατω το σπιτι του απο το δικο μου) και θα το βλεπω οποτε θελω....μαλλον την αλλη βδομαδα....βιαζομαι θελω πως και πως....

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα ψαράκια, ανάλογα με το είδος, ζούνε αρκετά. Απλά οι συνθήκες που οι περισσότεροι τα διατηρούμε ( βάζω και εμένα μέσα σε αυτούς, είχα κάνει πολλά λάθη -χρυσόψαρα σε γυάλα- και γι αυτό δεν ξανά πήρα ψαράκια, περιμένω τη μεγάλη στιγμή με το ενυδρείο, χα! ) είναι άθλιες. 
Μα κοτόπουλο; Καλύτερα πάρε ένα όμορφο καναρινάκι. Στο κλουβάκι του, να σου κελαηδά, να το ταϊζεις και να το καθαρίζεις. Δε θέλει κάτι άλλο ιδιαίτερο. Απλά να είσαι σίγουρος πως αυτό θες. Είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούνται.

----------


## aslan

μπαααα το εχω αποφασισει...δεν πετανε κι ολας...θα το χω πολυ ωρα ττην ημερα ελευθερο μες στο σπιτι....3οροφο σπιτι δεν θα του φτασει??? :Happy0187:  θα το χω βασικα στο δωματιο μου να μου κανει παρεα αφου θα λειπουν οι φιλοι μου ολοι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Το θέμα της καθαριότητας το έχεις σκεφτεί;

----------


## aslan

ναι το εχω σκεφτει...θα του καθαριζω συχνα το κλουβι 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα και αν κανει κατι οταν το χω ελευθερο κατευθειαν θα καθαριζω

----------


## Oldjohn

κριμα παντως γιαννη το κοτοπουλο μεγαλωνει πολυ γρηγορα σε 2 μηνες θα εχει γινει κοτα ολοκληρη  , παρε ενα κοκατιλακι να εισαι αρχοντας πες στην μανα σου οτι στα κοκατιλ δεν τους αρεσει να πετανε , φαντασου το δικο μου πεταει μονο οταν θελει να ερθει πανω μου οταν φευγει απο διπλα μου μερικες φορες φευγει περπατωντας  κανει λιγο φασαρια αλλα τα αρσενικα ειναι πολυλογαδες , αν παρεις θηλυκο δεν κανει φασαρια

----------


## aslan

κοκατιλ ή μπατζι θα επαιρνα αλλα ουτως ή αλλως θα το κρατησω μονο για το καλοκαιρι...ενα παιδι 3 σπιτι πιο κατω εχει κοτες και παω συχνα οποτε θα το δωσω εκει

----------

